# Owing Restricted Dog Breeds in Portugal.



## englandcaz

Hi Guys,

So I'm looking for some advice on entering Portugal (Travelling from Ireland by Car) with my 2 dogs, they are a rottweiler x bulldog and a Presa Canario, so 2 large breed dogs that I know are restricted in certain EU countries.

I know about the Pet Passport etc.

I just wanted to know once we get in to Portugal what we need to do and if they have any special restrictions on them

We will be looking to live in Portugal so this is a deal breaker as to whether or not we choose Portugal as our home.

I realise this question may have been asked before but I wanted specific advice on these types of dogs (Mastiff/ Molosser) and travelling from Ireland, we though to go on the ferry Cork to Santander and then travel over the boarder and thus avoiding France and it's restrictions.

Any help much appreciated!

Caroline


----------



## englandcaz

Travelling Plymouth- Santander sorry not from Cork! (Wishful thinking as just up the road!)


----------



## AliceCaroline

I've done a search of this site and found this..

Friends has recently adopted a dog here in POrtugal. 
They have adopted an AMERICAN PIT BULL

Would like to remind everyone that there are a list of dangerous dogs here and to be aware...

Dangerous Dogs
Some breeds have been identified by the Portuguese authorities as potentially dangerous. This relates to their size and jaw strength and a natural inclination to be aggressive. To ensure public safety, legislation was introduced in 2003 (Decree 312/2003) to reduce the risk these animals may pose.

For the purposes of this law, potentially dangerous dogs are:

Those which have bitten, attacked or injured a person
Those which have seriously injured or killed another animal
Those of specific breeds (or cross-bred with one of the specified breeds)
Dangerous dog breeds include:

Fila Brasileiro
Dogo Argentino
Tosa Inu
Rottweiller
American Staffordshire Terrier
Pit Bull Terrier
Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Further information can be obtained from the Attorney General, District of Lisbon website but it is solely in Portuguese ::: Portaria n.º 422/2004, de 24 de Abril

Responsibilities of the owner of a dangerous dog
The keeper of the dog must hold a licence, which is issued by the Junta de Freguesia in the local district. To apply for the licence the person responsible for the dog must:

be at least 18 years of age
confirm the housing of the animal, the security implemented and the historical aggressiveness of the dog
have no criminal record
have civil liability insurance
The licence must be transferred if the keeper moves house and can be requested by the authorities at any time.

The licensee is responsible for:

maintaining the security of the dog and preventing its escape
placing a sign at the entrance to the property clearly stating that there is a potentially dangerous dog on the premises
never leaving the dog alone in a public place
always keeping the dog on a lead and harness in public; the lead must be no more than one metre in length from the collar to the handler
attending socialisation training with a DGV certified trainer (this is required to get civil liability insurance)


----------



## travelling-man

Some friends of mine bought a Rotweiler in about 2 years ago & all they had to do was register it which the vet did for them........ I get an idea they also have to keep in in a fenced area so it's cannot roam unaccompanied as well.


----------

